# Wyeast 1764 Rogue Pacman



## under (19/5/10)

Hey all,

Put down a Golden Ale around 8-9 days ago with Rogue Pacman. OG 1050 down to 1014. 

Hows everyone elses experience with this yeast? From calcs its attenuated around the 72% mark, which puts it in its guidline of 72-78%.

This is the highest FG I have had. Usually around the 1010 mark with Nottingham/US05 etc.

Im just wondering if I should ramp up to 20 deg? Or just crash chill and be done with it.


----------



## Fourstar (19/5/10)

under said:


> Im just wondering if I should ramp up to 20 deg? Or just crash chill and be done with it.



be done with it.


----------



## bconnery (19/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> be done with it.



4star I believe you've used this a few times and had some diacetyl issues in a couple of beers. Any idea on differences that caused them to have or have not?

Any preference on best fermentation temp and general handling?

I've got a couple of beers with this planned shortly...


----------



## under (19/5/10)

Yeah. Im done with it, thats what I thought anyways.

From the Hrdrometer sample theres no diacetyl detected. 

I fermented this out at 16 degs for the 8-9 days.


----------



## Fourstar (19/5/10)

bconnery said:


> 4star I believe you've used this a few times and had some diacetyl issues in a couple of beers. Any idea on differences that caused them to have or have not?
> 
> Any preference on best fermentation temp and general handling?
> 
> I've got a couple of beers with this planned shortly...




Yes, ive made around 5 batches with this yeast and two of them had noticable diacetyl. Low amounts, but noticable. My pitching rates where ok and it didnt seem to top-crop too well for me. The krausen was very short lived. I was fermenting @ around 21-22 deg due to ambients around at the time. others who have used it commented a lower ferment temp 18deg~ held a great krausen and finished quite clean. Turnaround was about 5-6 days for me.

Maybe it has something todo with the tempratures i was using and she wants to finish up quickly and floccs out too early? Only way i could tell is try and use it now in the cooler months (which i will, but not anytime soon). I didnt end up with any underattenuation so maybe not rushing it off the cake is a good measure once you hit terminal gravity (or swirl it).

Overall, the beers turned out well and i would use it again as a nice clean neutral yeast on balanced, somewhat malty and hoppy beers. Infact my Irish red i used it on ended up with a 2nd place and 116.5/150 @ the British ales comp (no diacetyl noticable in this one). so i guess it leaves you with a quite neutral profile and probabaly more focused towards the malt.

What styles are you looking at doing with it?

My Mountain Goat IPA clone was a ripper with this yeast. :beerbang:


----------



## bconnery (19/5/10)

Fourstar said:


> Yes, ive made around 5 batches with this yeast and two of them had noticable diacetyl. Low amounts, but noticable. My pitching rates where ok and it didnt seem to top-crop too well for me. The krausen was very short lived. I was fermenting @ around 21-22 deg due to ambients around at the time. others who have used it commented a lower ferment temp 18deg~ held a great krausen and finished quite clean. Turnaround was about 5-6 days for me.
> 
> Maybe it has something todo with the tempratures i was using and she wants to finish up quickly and floccs out too early? Only way i could tell is try and use it now in the cooler months (which i will, but not anytime soon). I didnt end up with any underattenuation so maybe not rushing it off the cake is a good measure once you hit terminal gravity (or swirl it).
> 
> ...



An APA and an American Brown at least. 

I might try and save a bit to do another Hazelnut Brown too 

I'll go for 18 or so then.


----------



## Fourstar (19/5/10)

bconnery said:


> An APA and an American Brown at least.
> 
> I might try and save a bit to do another Hazelnut Brown too
> 
> I'll go for 18 or so then.



Niiiiice,

Ive got a Choc Hazelnut Brown ale coming for the Melbourne Brewers Annual Dinner. (unfortuantly its with 1272) Should hit the yeast this weekend. :icon_chickcheers: 

Going to low roast 100g of cacao nibs (120deg) until they start to get some colour, whizz them up in a coffee grinder, soak in a white spirit overnight then add all of that to primary! Filter and keg with 25ml of hazelnut extract like lasttime. Should be a winner! :beerbang: 

PACMAN should go well with those styles i think. Heck, any style from rogue would work!


----------



## Maple (19/5/10)

bconnery said:


> 4star I believe you've used this a few times and had some diacetyl issues in a couple of beers. Any idea on differences that caused them to have or have not?
> 
> Any preference on best fermentation temp and general handling?
> 
> I've got a couple of beers with this planned shortly...


BC, I've used this yeast for a few months now, and it's a bit different than US05/chico in terms of attenuation and other things. I find it leaves a higher FG under the same conditions as 05 (have done at least 4 side by side ferments to back this). The low temps give a really clean ferment (much like 05) but push 20 deg and it has mixed results. I have found on 2 occasions now that the 1st Gen is alway a bit sketchy with results and doesn't form the massive krausen that the 05 always does, but after gen 2, this is my choice yeast (OK toss b/w it and 1272...). Ferments well at 16 deg - slow but clean. This yeast has some character to it, not overtly, but not dead neutral. Play around and do a few generations on the same beer, and see for yourself.

ps, Pacman loves Rye.


----------



## bconnery (19/5/10)

Maple said:


> BC, I've used this yeast for a few months now, and it's a bit different than US05/chico in terms of attenuation and other things. I find it leaves a higher FG under the same conditions as 05 (have done at least 4 side by side ferments to back this). The low temps give a really clean ferment (much like 05) but push 20 deg and it has mixed results. I have found on 2 occasions now that the 1st Gen is alway a bit sketchy with results and doesn't form the massive krausen that the 05 always does, but after gen 2, this is my choice yeast (OK toss b/w it and 1272...). Ferments well at 16 deg - slow but clean. This yeast has some character to it, not overtly, but not dead neutral. Play around and do a few generations on the same beer, and see for yourself.
> 
> ps, Pacman loves Rye.


All good info but the chances of me doing any experiments with the same beer are precisely nil . Too many for me to choose from and too little time. I know it's a great way to learn about beers and yeasts but I prefer to pick the brains and experience of others and make different beers instead. I just can't help but tinker. 
I'll take on board all the temp advice etc. and mash a little lower accordingly. 

As for the Rye, are you sure it's Pacman that loves the Rye Maple? Really? 

I do have some left for another go at my Rye ESB so perhaps that could be another use for this yeast.


----------



## Maple (19/5/10)

bconnery said:


> As for the Rye, are you sure it's Pacman that loves the Rye Maple? Really?
> 
> I do have some left for another go at my Rye ESB so perhaps that could be another use for this yeast.


  
That Rye ESB with the little yellow sugar muncher would work really well I reckon.


----------



## pmolou (19/5/10)

was literally just about to post about this yeast... recently used it just did a simple pale ale recipe using a light dose of galaxy ([email protected], [email protected],[email protected]) and only extract (done my knee and can't drive atm) and its come out sweet almost syrypy and i'm really disappointed as i just got given a keg setup from my mates and this is the first beer and wanted to impress


----------



## clay (20/5/10)

I recently used this yeast and was really happy with it. First two brews had an OG of 1050 and got down to 1010. I then pitched a 1080 IPA onto some of the trub of one brew and this got down to around 1011/1012fg. While I haven't sampled the IPA yet the first two beers, an American wheat and an Amber, where free of any off flavours.


----------



## Kleiny (20/5/10)

I have used pacman almost exclusively in my brewing for the last 8 batches

This yeast likes some O2 ive been using a fish airator as it goes into the fermentor with great results almost all beers have dropped from 1.060ish to 1.008 with no sign of off flavour like diacytel i use a fermentation temp of 16-18C and let it ramp up as krausen falls to around 20C or just under.

Some have said they have not got a decent krausen, My American brown at the moment has a 2 inch krausen and has held it over 3 days now.

This yeast is awesome and i will keep it in stock and going for as long as i can, i have also re-pitched up to 4 times now and as maple said earlier the yeast comes into its own as the generations go on.

Get some pacman in your brewery ^_^ 

Kleiny


----------



## benno1973 (27/10/11)

Just wondering if anyone has a slant of the pacman that they'd be willing to part with? I am happy to pay postage costs, swap a slant or two, or whatever makes anyone happy...


----------



## peaky (27/10/11)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Just wondering if anyone has a slant of the pacman that they'd be willing to part with? I am happy to pay postage costs, swap a slant or two, or whatever makes anyone happy...



Do you have 1272 on slant? If so, I might be able to dig up a 1764 for you


----------



## benno1973 (28/10/11)

peakydh said:


> Do you have 1272 on slant? If so, I might be able to dig up a 1764 for you



I'll have to take a look - not sure what's I have on slant at the moment, as they are out in the back shed. I'll take a look tomorrow and get back to you...


----------



## dj1984 (28/10/11)

i also have this on slant


----------

